# Quartz crucible.



## HAuCl4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Too big maybe, but maybe someone has a use for this?. 

http://www.shinetsu.co.jp/e/materials/semiconductors/index.shtml

:shock:


----------



## Irons (Oct 22, 2010)

I wonder how many missionaries one could get in that pot? :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 22, 2010)

C'mon, HAuCl4, why do you waste our time with all of this obscure BS? Why don't you concentrate on reality? Interesting but not practical, at all!!


----------



## qst42know (Oct 22, 2010)

Irons said:


> I wonder how many missionaries one could get in that pot? :mrgreen:



With or without carrots and potatoes? :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Irons said:


> I wonder how many missionaries one could get in that pot? :mrgreen:



8-10 if you slice them this enough.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 23, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> C'mon, HAuCl4, why do you waste our time with all of this obscure BS? Why don't you concentrate on reality? Interesting but not practical, at all!!



Dunno Chris. The price maybe high, and the material not ideal, but it has about the perfect shape and size for a general purpose digestor.

In fact I would not mind to process silver in something like that, made of fiberglass lining, with a plastic paddle to stir the stuff.

An innocent missionary bystander could fall inside though. But I'm thinking depth of liquid about 2-3 inches maximum, hence the missionary can escape with minor burns, but the metal be completely digested.

It'd be fast too. $200 in fiberglass cloth and resin, $100 in steel and paint, and then the labor, and you are in the silver refining business. More or less. If one can find the silver.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 23, 2010)

I know something like this works fine. Batches up to 10,000 Oz. Hot sulfuric cheaper than nitric. :shock:


----------



## Lou (Oct 25, 2010)

That's a crucible for growing single crystal silicon boules.

While that would work nicely, I would rather have a glass lined (though it's more enamel than glass) reaction kettle. You can pick up used 100 gallon reactors for about $1000 occasionally. Give them a good scrub and a new paint job and they'll work like new.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 25, 2010)

Enamel. mmmm. I guess the Pfaudler walls are made with some sort of advanced enamelling technique. I wonder how they match the thermal expansion of the glass to that of the metal. Interesting. Thanks.

Maybe I'll start making Pfaudler knock-offs!. lol. :shock:

edit: It didn't take long... the chinese already started...they look just like Pfaudlers:

http://www.tradevv.com/chinasuppliers/yontonlinda584521_p_ce572/china-Enamel-Reactor-Kettle.html

Yet they still make them the wrong shape. Dish-like flat reactors offer much larger surface area to the acids, without stirring. IMHO.


----------

